# Any gobbling going on?



## squid_1

Heading down to scout in 2 weeks but haven't heard any reports of gobbling going on yet.


----------



## PiKeCnTyKid

Was @ Rocky Fork Lake 3/17 and 3/18. Had gooblers going at it both mornings.


----------



## truck

The were at it all morning yesterday in Aberdeen


----------



## T-180

They were starting pretty good in central Ohio last weekend & are picking up all the time. Better be planning on hunting early in the season.


----------



## hunterm

They have started pretty good in Owen county KY. 60 miles south of cincy


----------



## AJ79

They are gobbling a lot in southwset ohio. Heard about a half a dozen saturdy morning from 6:45 to 7:30 then I went home. Got up sunday and went to another spot and heard several more about the same time and then left. Itwas pumping me up I couldnt take it.


----------



## Cool Hunter

They have been gobbling and strutting for 4 weeks now around Peebles in Adamns county. Hope they don't go too quick this year. They are still with groups of hens.


----------



## Darron

Cool Hunter said:


> They have been gobbling and strutting for 4 weeks now around Peebles in Adamns county. Hope they don't go too quick this year. They are still with groups of hens.


Buddy and I have 500 acres to hunt in Adams not far from Peebles and they have been tearing it up.


----------



## bobk

Gobbling there bags off in hocking county. Pulled in the drive yesterday morning , slammed the door and they gobbled at the sound. Turned around and they were standing in the driveway with 3 hens. Crazy! Never going to see them come the [email protected]
Bob


----------



## Darron

Checked the birds in Vinton today and not a peep.


----------



## squid_1

Got up early both morning this past weekend, they gobbled right off the roost but after that not a peep. Couldn't even get a response while driving around later in the morning. Did come up on 2 nice Toms and several hens in the middle of the road. They sure were tight lipped though.


----------



## AJ79

If you aren't hearing any gobbling you are in the wrong spot. Scouted 2 more farms this weekend and they were gobbling there heads off.


----------



## Mushijobah

Saw a tom strutting with a few hens on Sunday. This was at Alum Creek Reservoir.


----------



## Snook

Recieved a call from my hunting partner this morning that he heard about ten different birds gobbling their heads off behind his house in Ashtabula Co. Hopefully the weather will start to stabilize and warm up. If so they ought to be going strong pretty much everywhere opening week. You know how it usually works - get one bird gobbling and he most likely will get the others in the area going too.


----------



## lilfeucht

Birds have been strutting for bout a month around here.


----------



## Bulldawg

Went out scouting this morning in the cold temps. and wind . I know the birds are in there , but heard no gobbling .


----------



## AJ79

They have been gobbling really heavy for about 3 weeks on southwest ohio. Been watching some strutting here lately. Can't wait to take my son out this weekend for the youth hunt.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13

well to that on guys thing i was looking at the weather for central ohio idk about but there but rain like all week but that dont stop me from turkey hunting i have killed them in rain b4


----------



## TMK

Scouted NW PA this past Saturday and heard so many birds gobbling at daybreak that I honestly could not tell how many there were. I'd guess at 12-14.

Finally found some birds in Trumbull county out of a flock of about 20 birds, there looked to be a 50/50 ratio of toms and jakes to hens. We watched the toms and jakes put on a show for the ladies in the field for a good hour before they all disappeared back into the woods.

Really getting pumped up for my son's youth hunt this wekend!

PA Sat & OH on Sun.


----------

